# puppy suitable for children



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

We are looking for a puppy with all certificates which is good around children. We are considering a Kind Charles Cavalier. I've looked at plenty of sites for Dubai area but would far rather go by recommendation if anyone has any ideas please.

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest contacting actual breeders in Europe directly. Have one imported yourself. It will be cheaper then the one you get at the pet stores as well as wont be from a puppy mill. 

ANY PUPPY IN A PET STORE HERE IS A PUPPY MILL PUPPY. NO DECENT HONEST ETHICAL BREEDER WOULD SELL THEIR PUPPIES TO A BROKER TO SEND TO A PET STORE. None, never, not once, ever. Do research on puppy mill dogs. But in jist, someone who has hundreds of dogs, sitting in wire cages stacked on each other, non stop breed dogs. The dogs are bred together without any regard to their actual attributes, like good temperment, how well they actual represent their breed, or shallow as it sounds to non dog people, the way the dogs physical appearance looks against the 'perfect' specimen of that breed. The less that people care about these things, the better chance that you will end up with a dog that looks like a mix breed, doesnt have the temperment of the breed you selected, and has all the bad physical elements that plague the breed. 

And once again, to reiterate, it is cheaper for you to import a puppy then to buy a puppy mil dog from the pet store anyhow!!!!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for you sound advice. I have passed this on to my employer and now we are far more likely to follow the route you suggest.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But... dont go look at the puppies at the pet store as all puppies look SO cute as little puppies.... And then you just want to rescue them all from their little miserable lives living in the cages. There is this cocker spaniel puppy at the pet store I go to that is the best (and one of the very few)marine store in the uae otherwise I wouldnt go as giving them money at all just helps them continue in business  It has now been there ??? five or six months. It must be completely stark mad after having been locked up in a 2 x ft jail cell for all this time  It about takes everything for me to not 'rescue' the dog but then that will just enable the store to bring in another puppy and do the same thing to another poor little thing. 

So dont go the pet store! :boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree, DO NOT go to the pet store if you are a dog lover. That's how we got our dog, he was taken away from his mother at just 3 weeks and nearly died!  My ex nearly bought a white boxer because she was in such a miserable condition but we couldn't bring her home because our current dog is a bit too pampered and hates other dogs 

If I were to suggest a particular breed, I would say "Go for the Boxer". They are adorable, real comedians and fiercely loyal and protective of their family. They are great around children as long as you bring the puppy when child is old enough to handle him. Boxers can grow up to 35kgs in weight and get big real soon, so your child needs to be big enough so he's not thrown around while playing!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

That's great advice - thank you. We're nearly decided on a Cavalier but bought from a reputable Australian breeder. Cheers and take care!!


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, i agree that nearly all pets stores here will sell puppies from the mill except 1...It's called pets habitat the have a website...the animals are GUARANTEED not to come from a puppy mill the import their dogs but they are pricey...we looked at a gorgeous beagle pup the other day at 12 000dhs but its worth paying for healthy pups who are at the right age and not too young! They have upcoming pups on their site as they wait until they are old enough


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

x_beans_x said:


> Hello, i agree that nearly all pets stores here will sell puppies from the mill except 1...It's called pets habitat the have a website...the animals are GUARANTEED not to come from a puppy mill the import their dogs but they are pricey...we looked at a gorgeous beagle pup the other day at 12 000dhs but its worth paying for healthy pups who are at the right age and not too young! They have upcoming pups on their site as they wait until they are old enough


That's really useful advice. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

x_beans_x said:


> Hello, i agree that nearly all pets stores here will sell puppies from the mill except 1


No decent puppy breeder will EVER sell to a puppy store/broker. Good puppy breeders just will not do that. They want to know who is buying their puppy and that it is going to be a good fit. Also, they want to get someone to sign a contract so that if the owner should ever not be able to keep the dog, they will get it back. They care about their puppies... Ask for the papers on the dog and the breeders name. Then go google the name. Usually the name will trace back to a broker if its an actual name. Nine times out of ten though, it will be a company name. And then the pet store will give you the 'breeder had to use a company to export/import the dog' that is a complete lie. I am normally VERY active at home in rescue work. 

Even though that company does alot of rescue and other things that are good for the area, the importing of puppy mill dogs is not. And then trying to pass them off as not being puppy mill dogs  You have to take the good with the bad here though as selling those puppies at those rates allows them to help a great number of rescues.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Puppies*



jynxgirl said:


> no decent puppy breeder will ever sell to a puppy store/broker. Good puppy breeders just will not do that. They want to know who is buying their puppy and that it is going to be a good fit. Also, they want to get someone to sign a contract so that if the owner should ever not be able to keep the dog, they will get it back. They care about their puppies... Ask for the papers on the dog and the breeders name. Then go google the name. Usually the name will trace back to a broker if its an actual name. Nine times out of ten though, it will be a company name. And then the pet store will give you the 'breeder had to use a company to export/import the dog' that is a complete lie. I am normally very active at home in rescue work.
> 
> Even though that company does alot of rescue and other things that are good for the area, the importing of puppy mill dogs is not. And then trying to pass them off as not being puppy mill dogs  You have to take the good with the bad here though as selling those puppies at those rates allows them to help a great number of rescues.


i've learned a lot today - thank you so much.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My pennies worth, Golden Retrievers make great family pets, we have a 4 year old who is as mad as a box of frogs and great with the kids. will echo the previous comments, always visit the puppies in its a home environemnt, preferably with the parents. 

Secondly, a cliched statement but verytrue 'dogs are for life' Dog ownership is a long term thing for 10 - 15 years and shouldnt be taken lightly. Buying a pet overseas is a great way to bring some normaility to a family, however as Expats we can live a transient life, and having experienced twice moving my dog around the world its not easy on both the family and the pet. probably cost me close to 8000GBP over the last 18 months on flights, 6 months quarantine in the UK, vets bills, immigration etc etc. So please bear this in mind if the dog is just for a child's pleasure, buy a nintendo its cheaper and less maintainance.
Good luck


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Laowei said:


> My pennies worth, Golden Retrievers make great family pets, we have a 4 year old who is as mad as a box of frogs and great with the kids. will echo the previous comments, always visit the puppies in its a home environemnt, preferably with the parents.
> 
> Secondly, a cliched statement but verytrue 'dogs are for life' Dog ownership is a long term thing for 10 - 15 years and shouldnt be taken lightly. Buying a pet overseas is a great way to bring some normaility to a family, however as Expats we can live a transient life, and having experienced twice moving my dog around the world its not easy on both the family and the pet. probably cost me close to 8000GBP over the last 18 months on flights, 6 months quarantine in the UK, vets bills, immigration etc etc. So please bear this in mind if the dog is just for a child's pleasure, buy a nintendo its cheaper and less maintainance.
> Good luck


Thank you for that - makes lots of sense. Will pass your comments on to my employer. Cheers!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Secondly, a cliched statement but verytrue 'dogs are for life' Dog ownership is a long term thing for 10 - 15 years and shouldnt be taken lightly. Buying a pet overseas is a great way to bring some normaility to a family, however as Expats we can live a transient life...


Completely agreed.

We have moved between 6 countries in the past 14 years with 2 dogs. It took a lot of work, money, stress, paperwork, tests, heartache, etc to pull off.

Keep also in mind that even if you want to bring your dog(s) to the next country, it might not be the best thing depending on which countries. We have friends who lost their pets to poisoning, bad or non-existing pet medical care.

We have also lost some nice possible postings because we can't arrange to have the dogs with us, and didn't want to leave them.

Don't forget that you have to arrange for their care when going on leave or quick week-end get-ways, etc. Not having family / friends with pets around to assist, it is not easy.

There are horror stories about people leaving the country and not wanting to go thru the work to bring their pets with them, so just let the pets loose in the street or tied to the fence of the local vet clinic. Or worse, put them to sleep.

Good luck with your search of a suitable pet for your family.


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

ccr said:


> Completely agreed.
> 
> We have moved between 6 countries in the past 14 years with 2 dogs. It took a lot of work, money, stress, paperwork, tests, heartache, etc to pull off.
> 
> ...


Thank you - there is a great deal to consider and I must point all of this out to my employer.


----------

